# 65 GTO carbon fiber center console



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

decided on the shape after about 6 different mock-ups - got the panels made,cut out and glued them together thursday , the tape is for stuff locations ,front top will be a catch all box , below that is the radio, the center line is just so I know where I will cut for the shift , cup holders behind that , then the window switch. I will put a hinged door on the last section


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

very impresive. and expensive.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Lookin' good as usual Crusty....post some pics as it "evolves" !!! ERIC 
P.S. I always meant to ask, are you related to the Crusty on 'The Simpsons' ?:rofl:


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Lookin' good as usual Crusty....post some pics as it "evolves" !!! ERIC
> P.S. I always meant to ask, are you related to the Crusty on 'The Simpsons' ?:rofl:


hes my uncle-  
the history of Crustysack- I used to live out in CA and we would go on long weekend dirtbike and camping trips to Hesperia, Glamis, Gorman, etc - and not in some big rv just the trucks,bikes and sleeping bag- so after 2 or three days of riding and partying in the desert we are sitting around making breakfast , I go to take a piss and I am covered in dust and dirt and I say " damn even my balls are crusted up with dirt" and after about 5 minutes of crusted nut jokes "crustysack" was born-:lol:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> hes my uncle-
> the history of Crustysack- I used to live out in CA and we would go on long weekend dirtbike and camping trips to Hesperia, Glamis, Gorman, etc - and not in some big rv just the trucks,bikes and sleeping bag- so after 2 or three days of riding and partying in the desert we are sitting around making breakfast , I go to take a piss and I am covered in dust and dirt and I say " damn even my balls are crusted up with dirt" and after about 5 minutes of crusted nut jokes "crustysack" was born-:lol:


And all this time I have been assuring the wife that it didn't refer to anything like that. I would tell her it probably referred to a sack with salt crust on it as you live by the ocean. Guess I'll have to amend my theory...:willy:

Oh, yeah, the console is taking shape nicely....:cool


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

TMI !!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ahhh but I digress- back to your regularly scheduled thread 
so I fit the console today and it being such a complex shape I had to make a wood frame template to get the side cuts correct- still need to trim a bit more to allow room for the carpet but I think it looks good- I also made an amp rack that I can also mount the component crossovers to


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You got the skillz Crusty!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Let's kidnap him, wash his sack and then make him do custom interiors for us!!!arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> wash his sack


 can't wait to see the replies to this......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm happy with my interior, thanks but no thanks.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> :agree Let's kidnap him, wash his sack and then make him do custom interiors for us!!!arty:


If I see any of you "nut jobs" around my house I'm gettin my gun:shutme
:lol:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Mentally, I was in pretty good shape ...Till you guys made me crazy!arty:


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

nice job im considering making my own concole also.. hope mine comes out as good as yours


----------

